

Sinful Robot [NSFW] - damian2000
http://www.sinfulrobot.com/

======
scubbo
Congratulations! You have finally prompted me to register for HN, after over a
year of lurking, in order to post the following comment:

Please put a NSFW notice on this title - or, if it's not feasible to do so,
remember to put NSFW in similar future titles.

Otherwise, intriguing idea!

~~~
damian2000
Sorry about that.

------
petercooper
I'm certainly intrigued to see what commercial opportunities the Oculus Rift
opens up. It seems like it might finally be the device to kick off the whole
immersive-VR-without-feeling-sick market.

Sex will be an interesting one although in the rather digitally stylized forms
we can see on this site, the target audience would be rather specific..

------
vec
Intriguing concept, but for those of us in offices an NSFW notice would not go
amiss.

